# Is this a respray job? Neighbour scratched my car



## vortex99 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi guys,

I've been a fan of DW for a good few months now, and have just signed up. I need some advice, and this is without a doubt the best place to get it, so thanks in advance.

My neighbour has put three scratches in my Focus by attempting to get a wheelie bin through a gap that simply wasn't big enough (we have a shared drive, unfortunately).

Chips Away came and looked and said there was no way they'd polish out, and the only solution would be a respray. That's fair enough, but I'm worried the neighbours will pay, which will leave me to foot the bill.

My :newbie: question is, would it be possible to fill these and wet sand down to match the existing clear coat level? I don't think the scratches on the door have gone through to primer (not certain about the front wing).

Here's the shorter of the two door scratches:










And the longer:










This is the wing scratch:










Finally, there's also a small dent over one of the door scratches:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yes needs a repaint to look good , hope theyre paying


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Looks too deep to polish out unfortunately


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Some people really are idiots


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

smart repair would mask it. But it needs a respray unfortunately. 
Gonna be a full spray down one side aswell by the looks of things. Need to find a decent EO sprayer :lol:


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi Vortex99, I'm the guy who recommended you join DW for some advice, I still recon the scratches could be filled and wet sanded back.
There are some guys on here who have worked wonders. At the end of the day it's worth a shot if you're going to end up getting a respray anyway.


----------



## vortex99 (Jan 28, 2014)

Dixondmn said:


> Hi Vortex99, I'm the guy who recommended you join DW for some advice, I still recon the scratches could be filled and wet sanded back.
> There are some guys on here who have worked wonders. At the end of the day it's worth a shot if you're going to end up getting a respray anyway.


Quite. And thanks again for the advice. A respray is fine if the neighbours are going to pay. But I have my doubts about whether they will. I can't afford it off my own back (a more pressing concern is that the cambelt needs replacing).

How would I go about filling the scratches then? If someone can point me to a thread, I might give it a go, depending on what happens with the neighbours, of course.

Will get a couple of respray quotes on Saturday. There's a local guy who comes highly recommended for EO!


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

fair enough trying to bodge it up cheap if youve done the damage , but someone elses mindless actions then they need to pay to have it done right


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Smart repair might be able to hide it but that colour could prove difficult to match


----------



## vortex99 (Jan 28, 2014)

steveo3002 said:


> fair enough trying to bodge it up cheap if youve done the damage , but someone elses mindless actions then they need to pay to have it done right


I could not agree more. I just hope they do the right thing, and not be very bad neighbours!


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

I would say it would have to be a respray as a smart repair will never be able to match the metallic in that area without it standing out. My sister had a similar experience when a neighbour reversed into her car. We got a quote for the repair and took it to the neighbour and made sure they coughed up the cash before the car went in for the spray work. That way you are protected and the money is there ready to pay them when its done, no damage to your own wallet


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Is that electric orange ? That colours notorious for being a headache


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

kartman said:


> I would say it would have to be a respray as a smart repair will never be able to match the metallic in that area without it standing out. My sister had a similar experience when a neighbour reversed into her car. We got a quote for the repair and took it to the neighbour and made sure they coughed up the cash before the car went in for the spray work. That way you are protected and the money is there ready to pay them when its done, no damage to your own wallet


Totally incorrect, there is no difference in blending the repair whether done SMART or bshop.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

craigeh123 said:


> Is that electric orange ? That colours notorious for being a headache


It can be tricky as there are several different shades depending on the year of the car.


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

robdcfc said:


> Totally incorrect, there is no difference in blending the repair whether done SMART or bshop.


I stand corrected. However my point about money still stands.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

robdcfc said:


> Totally incorrect, there is no difference in blending the repair whether done SMART or bshop.


have to agree with the above.
I'm a smart repairer and there's no reason why it can't be done. Just because of the colour, I've done smart repairs in the past on electric orange and had no problems, if its done correctly it will be fine. Yes it can be a problematic colour but that will be down to the experience of the person doing it. Three stage perls will only be as hard as you make them, and doing spray outs with varying coats of perl to get the correct effect showing how many coats you need to apply to get the right shade. 
Smart repairs when done correctly will not be seen. So you would never know its there.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Andy out of interest how do you blend out pearl with out it going more pearly around the edges ?


----------



## vortex99 (Jan 28, 2014)

Andyb0127 said:


> have to agree with the above.
> I'm a smart repairer and there's no reason why it can't be done. Just because of the colour, I've done smart repairs in the past on electric orange and had no problems, if its done correctly it will be fine. Yes it can be a problematic colour but that will be down to the experience of the person doing it. Three stage perls will only be as hard as you make them, and doing spray outs with varying coats of perl to get the correct effect showing how many coats you need to apply to get the right shade.
> Smart repairs when done correctly will not be seen. So you would never know its there.


Don't laugh, but what's the difference between a 'smart' repair and a bodyshop job?

Based on the images I've posted, can you tell me how much it would cost for a smart repair (just to the driver's door). And would that include removing the dent?


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I reckon polishing would soften it a bit but I'd give it a go with the old ****tail stick and touch-up paint method to see if that helps.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Here's my attempt when a shopping trolley was scrapped against my wife's car.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=313791

Very happy with the final result.

If neighbour is paying then go for a respray. If not the above thread may help.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Have you spoken to your neighbor??


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

craigeh123 said:


> Andy out of interest how do you blend out pearl with out it going more pearly around the edges ?


The perl we have on our system for electric orange. You first base colour, then you mix the perl on our scheme. It has a clear base added first then the appropriate perl tinters. Its then applied over the base colour, but applied very lightly as a three quarter coat. Just past the base colour, then a.second.coat is applied a little bit further into original colour. As its almost clear it blends out fairly easily. 
some times plastic can hold alot of static, which doesn't help with the way metallic and perls will sit causing it to look of colour. We use an anti static gun looks like a super soaker but just plugs into the airline acts as a blow gun over the bumper and removes all the static so you shouldn't have any colour issues. Which is probabaly the reason when you see alot of new cars and the bumpers look of colour to the rest of the car. :thumb:


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

vortex99 said:


> Don't laugh, but what's the difference between a 'smart' repair and a bodyshop job?
> 
> Based on the images I've posted, can you tell me how much it would cost for a smart repair (just to the driver's door). And would that include removing the dent?


Difference is a bodyshop would paint the whole door, and most likely blend into adjacent panels putting the price up.

A smart repairer would keep it smaller with out need to paint the whole door. If it was done where I work you would probably be looking around £150-200 and that would be doing the dent aswell.


----------



## vortex99 (Jan 28, 2014)

craigeh123 said:


> Have you spoken to your neighbor??


Yep, which wasn't pretty. The basic agreement is to get some quotes and take it from there. Based on what Andy said, there's hope I might be able to get it sorted without them saying they can't afford it.

Going to get a couple of quotes tomorrow which will be the first chance I've had since the damage happened.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

If your near Andy get him to do it , hes clearly got experience with the colour most painters ive known before do t want to touch it !


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Funny old thing this electric orange. 
Done it a few times now - each time with a perfect match. But in my paint system it's just base and lacquer - all the pearl's in the mix.

In fact I got a call from a guy who owned one and worked at a Renault dealership so I asked him why he hadn't used xxxx smart repairs who do their dealership work. 
His answer was 'I see the F**k ups they make on simple Renault colours - no way would I let them near this.
Their loss - my gain :thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Do you think that's a foot in the door at Renault squiggs ? Ill bet you get a call when a liquid yellow comes in !


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

I only do retail, the guys renault use only do trade.


----------



## redit5 (Dec 16, 2013)

I used to have a Focus ST in EO. Had flaking laquer that had been left and paint chips on wheel arch and bumper so it had a smart repair done. It was done inside and took an afternoon for 2 separate areas. The result was perfect so I think it can be done by an experienced repairer. Hope it goes well for you with next door too!


----------



## vortex99 (Jan 28, 2014)

Andyb0127 said:


> Difference is a bodyshop would paint the whole door, and most likely blend into adjacent panels putting the price up.
> 
> A smart repairer would keep it smaller with out need to paint the whole door. If it was done where I work you would probably be looking around £150-200 and that would be doing the dent aswell.


Andy, would I be able to get a formal quote from you? Places I went to this morning - as predicted - have said around £300 for a full door respray.

I'm only about 45 minutes from you.


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

I am sorry to read what happened to you and I hope you can solve it asap.


----------



## vortex99 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks Rod. My local bodyshop has quoted £300 to respray the door and blend in the front wing. Went to 2 other places, but both were shut on Saturday morning 

Will attempt to get hold of Andy (can't PM as not yet up to 10 posts!).


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Make sure you post pics when its been done , hope it gets sorted soon


----------



## vortex99 (Jan 28, 2014)

craigeh123 said:


> Make sure you post pics when its been done , hope it gets sorted soon


Yep, will do. Just waiting for a third quote, and will present all to the neighbours. Not something I'm particularly looking forward to, I must admit.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

No fun but they did it and admitted to it . If its any consolation my wheelie bin fell over and dented my car last week , that said my cars no electric orange st (wish it was)


----------



## vortex99 (Jan 28, 2014)

Gah, sorry to hear it. That's also not fun. I kinda wish it was just a dent, as I already had a dent guy out to fix a couple of little dinks in the near-side door and was amazed how quick (and cheaply) the guy fixed them. Paint, on the other hand, is much harder to fix. Hope your paint is ok!


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

i had the same problem last year one of the xxxxhole neighbours scratched my car with a key i had to get it resprayed


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

vortex99 said:


> Gah, sorry to hear it. That's also not fun. I kinda wish it was just a dent, as I already had a dent guy out to fix a couple of little dinks in the near-side door and was amazed how quick (and cheaply) the guy fixed them. Paint, on the other hand, is much harder to fix. Hope your paint is ok!


Ill be honest its just a dent on a car like mine its not the end of the world , it just adds to the various rust bubbles and other dents lol , annoying but id of gone ape**** if it was what you've got ( which is what id like lol) but because its a cheapie im a bit oh well ! That said its a good car !


----------

